# Größte Spielwelt`?



## Arkanoss (9. September 2008)

Hi Leute mir ist gerade mal so die frage durch den kopf geflogen: Wie groß (in km²) ist eigendlich die Spielwelt von wow also alles mit scherbenwelt und Wotlk?. und gibt es mommentahn eigendlich eine größere als die von WoW? ich würde mich über antworten freuen.

Wotlk is Comming  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (9. September 2008)

jo ich denk mal das die scherbe schon größer als deutschland ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobbos (9. September 2008)

Bihd schrieb:


> jo ich denk mal das die scherbe schon größer als deutschland ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das denke ich nicht. Du läuft vielleicht maximal 1h vom südlichen ende Kalimdors in den Norden. Versuch das mal in Deutschland ^^


----------



## Nookyn (9. September 2008)

Bihd schrieb:


> jo ich denk mal das die scherbe schon größer als deutschland ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol... bist du gnom? im Vergleich Körpergröße eines Menschen zu Spielwelt würd ich bei der Scherbenwelt ca. das Saarland als Beispiel nehmen ^^


----------



## sp4rkl3z (9. September 2008)

Naja...
Ich würde mal sagen, dass das Meer im Malstrom (oder so) etwa Bodensee Grösse hat.
Vergleich mal wie lange man auf Kalimdor hat, um von Ost nach West zu laufen. Man läuft etwa eine Stunde.
Ein erwachsener kann in etwa 16km/h rennen=~16km Breite.
Von oben nach unten hat man etwa 3h=~58km Länge.
16kmx58km= +/- 928km²

So in etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Fläche von Kalimdor kann in etwa mit der von Berlin verglichen werden.

_Berlin 892 km² 
Fläche von DE=357.114 km² 
(Quelle: Wikipedia.de)_


----------



## Arkanoss (9. September 2008)

@alle comments bissher: ich meinte im vergleich zu anderen spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist da die welt von WoW die größte oder gibets da noch größere?


----------



## ShadowXanTos (9. September 2008)

Nookyn schrieb:


> lol... bist du gnom? im Vergleich Körpergröße eines Menschen zu Spielwelt würd ich bei der Scherbenwelt ca. das Saarland als Beispiel nehmen ^^


rofl made my morning 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (9. September 2008)

LOTRO schrieb:
			
		

> 19. Wie groß ist die offene Spielwelt?
> 
> Die Spielwelt soll etwa 60% der Fläche von "World of Warcraft" einnehmen.



ich denke das einige Weltraumspiele bestimmt eine größere Fläche einnehmen als WoW ^^
als Beispiel fällt mir das alte Freelancer ein, wenn man da einmal von einem Ende bis zum Anderen wollte konnte sich das mal ziemlich lange hinziehen ^^

wie es bei anderen MMOs aussieht weis ich leider nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe das hilft trotzdem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (9. September 2008)

Ich glaub spore hat die größte spielwelt....


----------



## fortuneNext (9. September 2008)

Das kann man so garnicht sagen. Wenn man in einer Galaxis mit einem Raumschiff rumfliegt, ist der Raum theoretisch immer größer, auch wenn er eigentlich viel kleiner ist... einfach weil man ja an einem Planeten wie Azeroth einfach vorbeifliegen kann...


----------



## Phant0m (9. September 2008)

da gibts so n spiel -> RL heißt das, schlechtes gameplay, super grafik usw.
ich glaub das hat die größte spielwelt ;P


----------



## Vancleaf (9. September 2008)

Dazu gab es schonmal nen Theard ist aber schon Lange her also WoW normal ohne bc und wotlk hatte etwa die Größe Vom Ruhrpott (ein teil von NRW)
ich denke mal so mit wotlk und bc hat das ganze so die größe von Halb NRW


----------



## Kerandos (9. September 2008)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> @alle comments bissher: ich meinte im vergleich zu anderen spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



EvE Online: 5000 Sonnensysteme. Gut die Spielwelt ist vor allem sehr leer (Weltraum halt) aber die Ausmaße sind wirklich gewaltig.

Das schöne an der WoW Welt ist, das sie aus einem Guss ist das macht sie noch größer als sie ohnehin schon ist. 

LG Kerandos


----------



## Tordeck (9. September 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> da gibts so n spiel -> RL heißt das, schlechtes gameplay, super grafik usw.
> ich glaub das hat die größte spielwelt ;P



das des kommt war ja mal wieder klar lol


----------



## Rized (9. September 2008)

allen in allem würde ich die größe von kalimdor, eastern kingdoms und outlands auf die Größe des Landkreises Traunstein schätzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das kleine rote da unten^^

Saarland...wtf, das is scho groß^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (9. September 2008)

Ich hoffe doch das man niemanden erklären muss was der Ruhrpott ist. Aber davon ab, ich denke was die größe Spielwelt angeht sind Jumpgate und EvE Online ganz vorne dabei. Jedenfalls was Online Games angeht.

so long 
Ruffy


----------



## Baloron (9. September 2008)

Rized schrieb:


> allen in allem würde ich die größe von kalimdor, eastern kingdoms und outlands auf die Größe des Landkreises Traunstein schätzen.



Yeah ein Bayer...behaupt ich mal.....*i hätt gern an biersee.....so diaf wia da schlierseee* *träller*


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. September 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> da gibts so n spiel -> RL heißt das, schlechtes gameplay, super grafik usw.
> ich glaub das hat die größte spielwelt ;P




1. Scheiss Gameplay
2. Schlechter Loot
3. wenn du epic trägst wirst du kommisch angeguckt
4. Für berufe muss man steuern zahlen
5. Levelcap is undefiniert


----------



## pingu77 (9. September 2008)

Nookyn schrieb:


> lol... bist du gnom? im Vergleich Körpergröße eines Menschen zu Spielwelt würd ich bei der Scherbenwelt ca. das Saarland als Beispiel nehmen ^^





ShadowXanTos schrieb:


> rofl made my morning
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wusste dass des kommt... sagt mal, was habt ihr denn eigentlich alle gegen Gnome? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die gehen doch voll ab, ich kann mit meinem Gnom Schurken nen Tauren stunnen also was willste mehr


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. September 2008)

Phobbos schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht. Du läuft vielleicht maximal 1h vom südlichen ende Kalimdors in den Norden. Versuch das mal in Deutschland ^^


Das ist noch eher weniger. Der Flug von Darnassus nach Gadgetzan dauert ca. 15min. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fliegt man mit 100% Geschwindigkeitsbonus. 

1. Annahme: Flug über Kalimdor = 15min
2. Annahme: Laufgeschwindigkeit = 20km/h -> Fluggeschwindigkeit = 40km/h --> Diagonale Strecke Kalimdors = 10km 
3. Nach Pythagoras: c2 = a2 +b2 -> c2 = 100, a:b ~= 1:3 -> a = 9km, b= 3km

Daraus folgt dass Kalimdor ca. 27km2 groß wäre. 
Mal davon ausgegangen, dass alle Kontinente ca. gleich groß sind hätten wir eine Gesamtfläche von ca. 100km2. Da wäre selbst Saarbrücken um 60% größer als die WoW-Welt.


----------



## MarZ1 (9. September 2008)

jo wow classic,bc + wotlk + mealstorm =) + smaragtgrüne träume =) ist rießig und ich würde sagen das kein online spiel so eine große welt hat die so detailiert ist :/ die man größtenteils zufuß durchquert (ja gibt reitmounts und lfugmounts =) )
ein tipp für leute die "Bissel gelangweilt" vom game sind ( ich gehör [noch] nicht dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
kundschaftet mal die ganze welt aus + vllt inni anschauen wie ich z.B. todesmine mit meinem 70er zum ersten mal war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  interessant was es schon längst gibt und was man noch nie gesehen hat 
und es wird mit wotlk nen arvievment geben wo man "weltenerkunderer " sein kann sprich ganze map erkundet so hat man in gewisserer weise doppelt was von


----------



## Skullzigg (9. September 2008)

ja die von WAt ist größer


----------



## renschi81 (9. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fliegt man mit 100% Geschwindigkeitsbonus.



100% hat das 60er Mount. Der ÖV hat 300% Bonus. Weiss ned mehr ob es auf der Offiziellen Seite war oder einer anderen, da stand sinngemäss, dass das Epic-FM 280% hat und mit Reitgerte nur 10% langsamer ist als der Greifenmeister aber durch die verbesserte Linienführung schneller ist.


----------



## darkone26 (9. September 2008)

> Das ist noch eher weniger. Der Flug von Darnassus nach Gadgetzan dauert ca. 15min. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fliegt man mit 100% Geschwindigkeitsbonus.



100% Speed gibts beim Reiten, das Linienflugmount ist wesentlich schneller - ich denk sogar schneller als das Epicflugmount also > 280%. Von daher sind deine Berechnungen falsch.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibts mit Carthographer die Möglichkeit den Abstand zwischen 2 Spielern in "Wow-Metern" anzeigen zu lassen - wär ne gute Vermessungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Eckhexaule (9. September 2008)

Man könnte das eigentlich komplett ausrechnen.
Aber dafür fehlt die Größe der Spielfiguren.
Wenn jetzt zum Beispiel ein männlicher Blutelfe 1,83m ist könnte man die Größe der Schritte berechnen. Danach dann die Größe der Spielwelt.


----------



## Eckhexaule (9. September 2008)

Die Fluglinie fliegt mit 315%


----------



## wolkentaenzer (9. September 2008)

darkone26 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, gibts mit Carthographer die Möglichkeit den Abstand zwischen 2 Spielern in "Wow-Metern" anzeigen zu lassen - wär ne gute Vermessungsmöglichkeit.


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## phexus (9. September 2008)

Thread mit allen bisher erwähnten Spekulationen gabs schon.


----------



## Hongor (9. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> 1. Annahme: Flug über Kalimdor = 15min
> 2. Annahme: Laufgeschwindigkeit = 20km/h -> Fluggeschwindigkeit = 40km/h --> Diagonale Strecke Kalimdors = 10km


eeeeh ja...
epicreitmount = 100% mehr Tempo.
Soll heißen: doppelt so schnell wie laufen
soll heißen: 40 km/h
fliegen: 300% mehr tempo
soll heißen: 4 mal so schnell unterwegs
soll heißen:80 km/h

wenn schon, denn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und denk dran, pythagoras hat nich a²+b²=c² gesagt

sonder 1. Kathete²+2.Kathete²= Hypothenuse²^^


----------



## Ruven (9. September 2008)

wie wärs mit binomischen Formeln oder Einstein E =mc² ???
Also von SW ins Rotkam sind laut Catographer 2,5km (bzw ca 2500 WoW Meter)
Und in irgend einer PC Games oder Computer Bild Spiele stand mal was von 86km² wenn ich mich ned Irre, 
die WoW Welt ist nicht groß, nur vollgepackt unterhöhlt und verwinkelt!


----------



## Maltztrunk (9. September 2008)

von den östlichen königreichen bis nach kalimindor sinds ca. 22km


----------



## Kronas (9. September 2008)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Hi Leute mir ist gerade mal so die frage durch den kopf geflogen: Wie groß (in km²) ist eigendlich die Spielwelt von wow also alles mit scherbenwelt und Wotlk?. und gibt es mommentahn eigendlich eine größere als die von WoW? ich würde mich über antworten freuen.
> 
> Wotlk is Comming
> 
> ...


das meer sollte man nicht mitrechnen, da ist nichts mehr


----------



## Azrel (9. September 2008)

mit cartographer kann man auch wegpunkte setzen und die entfernung in "metern" wird dann zum wegpunkt angegeben.

man könnte sich quasi ganz in den norden stellen und im süden unten einen wegpunkt setzen... aber ob die angeben von cartographer dann stimmen ist eine andere geschichte.

aber leichter und schneller als 2 spieler dahin zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (9. September 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> da gibts so n spiel -> RL heißt das, schlechtes gameplay, super grafik usw.
> ich glaub das hat die größte spielwelt ;P



Real Life oder Reales Leben (Abkürzung RL) ist je nach Sprachausgabe ein MMORPG oder eben nicht. Es bezeichnet ursprünglich eine angebliche, bislang allerdings noch nicht schlüssig erwiesene Existenz von Leben außerhalb des Internetzes. Oft wird es auch einfach nur für einen Mythos gehalten.

Real Life wurde von der Firma Him-Mel, die G.Ott leitet, entwickelt. Es hat so gut wie keine Story (Siehe unten), aber eine gute Grafik und Physics und lässt sich auch bei einer hohen Auflösung (Atome*Zellen an der Augenrückwand= Auflösung) flüssig spielen. Die Loadingscreens (Schlafen) sind oft recht kurz oder unterhaltend. Weil sowohl Bots, als auch andere Spieler täglich für neue Quests suchen, hat das Spiel einen hohen Beliebtheitsgrad. Viele ziehen sich jedoch in das virtuelle Leben zurück, um vom oft verwirrenden und auch häufig depressiv machenden RL, abzuschalten.
Viele bezeichnen das RL zurecht als schlechten Abklatschter des Hits "Die Sims". 


wenn mans genau wissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://stupidedia.org/stupi/Real_life


----------



## Scrätcher (9. September 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> Real Life oder Reales Leben (Abkürzung RL) ist je nach Sprachausgabe ein MMORPG oder eben nicht. Es bezeichnet ursprünglich eine angebliche, bislang allerdings noch nicht schlüssig erwiesene Existenz von Leben außerhalb des Internetzes. Oft wird es auch einfach nur für einen Mythos gehalten.
> 
> Real Life wurde von der Firma Him-Mel, die G.Ott leitet, entwickelt. Es hat so gut wie keine Story (Siehe unten), aber eine gute Grafik und Physics und lässt sich auch bei einer hohen Auflösung (Atome*Zellen an der Augenrückwand= Auflösung) flüssig spielen. Die Loadingscreens (Schlafen) sind oft recht kurz oder unterhaltend. Weil sowohl Bots, als auch andere Spieler täglich für neue Quests suchen, hat das Spiel einen hohen Beliebtheitsgrad. Viele ziehen sich jedoch in das virtuelle Leben zurück, um vom oft verwirrenden und auch häufig depressiv machenden RL, abzuschalten.
> Viele bezeichnen das RL zurecht als schlechten Abklatschter des Hits "Die Sims".



Ich hab gehört von dem Spiel soll bald ne Neuauflage kommen RL 2! Dafür solls dann auch regelmäßiger Addons geben ich meine das Addon "Mondlandung" war ja nicht so der bringer wie es alle erwartet haben...... 

RL 1 wird diesen Mittwoch mit einem Finale runtergefahren. Irgendwo Richtung Schweiz wird ein Teilchenbeschleuniger in Gang gesetzt der dann ausversehen ein schwarzes Loch erzeugt! Naja bleibt zu hoffen das die Charaktererstellung und die Story in RL 2 besser werden!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 13101987 (9. September 2008)

Soooo
ich weiß, dass die alte Welt so groß wie NRW ist(stand damals mal in einer PC Zeitung )
Die Scherbenwelt ist relaitv klein,ich würde mal auf die größe Berlins Tippen.


----------



## Oliver123 (9. September 2008)

ich denke mal im vergleich ist die wow welt größe als deutschland aber auch nur im vergleich ... im orginal ist deutschland 900km lang und so um und bei 400 km bereit und die wow welt auf der map villcht 20 cm lang ^^


----------



## Nagostyrian (9. September 2008)

Vom Norden des Ungoro-Krater bis zur nördlichsten Spitze von Moonglade (Gesamtkarte) sind es 15875 yard, also 15, 875 km


----------



## Jetrel (9. September 2008)

die ganze rechenweise mit cartographer könnt ihr vergessen weil blizz yards einfach durch meter ersetzt hat und nicht umgerechnet hat. ihr müsst das mitberechnen


----------



## Elemerus (9. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört von dem Spiel soll bald ne Neuauflage kommen RL 2! Dafür solls dann auch regelmäßiger Addons geben ich meine das Addon "Mondlandung" war ja nicht so der bringer wie es alle erwartet haben......
> 
> RL 1 wird diesen Mittwoch mit einem Finale runtergefahren. Irgendwo Richtung Schweiz wird ein Teilchenbeschleuniger in Gang gesetzt der dann ausversehen ein schwarzes Loch erzeugt! Naja bleibt zu hoffen das die Charaktererstellung und die Story in RL 2 besser werden!^^
> 
> ...



also freund spielt alpha und meint das es besser is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (9. September 2008)

cartographer ans eine ende stellen anderes ende der karte makieren und dann zeigts an wie weit das zeil weg is . das machst an 2 stellen und dann haste so ne art quadrat. dann beide seiten multiplizieren und du hast die ungefähre m² zahl wenn du dir das als rechteck bzw. quedart vorstellst


----------



## Jiwari (9. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ich glaub spore hat die größte spielwelt....



Nope glaube ich nicht da würde ich gerne an diese Antwort verweisen:



Quantin schrieb:


> ...als Beispiel fällt mir das alte Freelancer ein, wenn man da einmal von einem Ende bis zum Anderen wollte konnte sich das mal ziemlich lange hinziehen...



Kann mich dem nur anschließen, wer einmal die gesamte Galaxie von Freelancer gesehn und erkundet hat wird wissen was ich meine:
4 Stunden für einen Rundflug ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TE: Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen da ich bis jetzt nur WoW gespielt habe, würde aber trotzdem behaupten das WoW bis dato das MMORPG mit der größten gesamtfläche ist,einzig und allein DAoC könnte WoW da die Stirn bieten.

EDIT: Btw Spore ist kein richtiges Onlinespiel lediglich spielinhalte lassen sich Hoch bzw runterladen...


----------



## Kaldorian (9. September 2008)

Schaut euch mal die größe der einzelnen Planeten bei swg an...na wenn das mal nicht Platz ist, weiss ich ja auch net....alleine Tatooine ist gigantisch.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Das ist noch eher weniger. Der Flug von Darnassus nach Gadgetzan dauert ca. 15min. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fliegt man mit 100% Geschwindigkeitsbonus.
> 
> 1. Annahme: Flug über Kalimdor = 15min
> 2. Annahme: Laufgeschwindigkeit = 20km/h -> Fluggeschwindigkeit = 40km/h --> Diagonale Strecke Kalimdors = 10km
> ...


Soweit ich weiß waren es aber ca 300% die dich das Flugmount shcneller macht 
also schreiben wir deine rechnung etwas um :
1. Annahme: Flug über Kalimdor = 15min
2. Annahme: Laufgeschwindigkeit = 20km/h -> Fluggeschwindigkeit = 80km/h --> Diagonale Strecke Kalimdors = 20km
Sry Pythagoras hatten wir in der Schule noch nicht durchgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb kann ich dir in deinem Schlussvofgerungen nicht weiter folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn du nett bist machste meine rechnung einfahc fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serran (9. September 2008)

Phant0m schrieb:


> da gibts so n spiel -> RL heißt das, schlechtes gameplay, super grafik usw.
> ich glaub das hat die größte spielwelt ;P



Jedesmal muss irgend jemand den uralten und nicht witzigen Witz bringen , oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Also Vanguard ist auf jedenfall Größer als WoW.... Wie lange man da schon auf der Startinsel braucht. Ich mag die Welt von WoW allerdings leiber die sieht nicht so leer aus , weil sie nicht so riesig ist. =)


MfG


----------



## Fumacilla (18. September 2008)

ja isn älteres topic, aber: startet doch mal nen feldversuch:

man kann in wow ja auch normal gehen und schwimmen sind -30% Laufgeschwindigkeit (glaube gehen und schwimmen ist gleichschnell muss man ma testen). dann hätte man ja die laugeschwindigkeit ermittelt und könnte einma komplett von norden nach süden laufen und zack... hat mans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odinol (18. September 2008)

Der topic is schon uhralt


----------



## Friesennerz (18. September 2008)

Oh mein lieber Scholli, was für ein sinnfreies Thema ^^.


----------



## Jeffy (18. September 2008)

denke man kann nich mal azeroth mit der fläche deutschlands vergleichn, da lauf ich dir auch an einem tag von links nach rechts, das machste in Deutschland sicher nich...

ausserdem stehen da nich so viele mobs rum =P


----------



## Jeffy (18. September 2008)

Friesennerz schrieb:


> Oh mein lieber Scholli, was für ein sinnfreies Thema ^^.



gz das stimmt xD


----------



## chiaxoxo (18. September 2008)

ne die spieltwelt ist wirklich nicht groß, nur hat blizz jede ecke ausgenutzt in jeder ecke steht was deswegen kommt es einem groß vor. guild wars 1 war schon größer wenn ich mich zurückerinnere.


----------



## derseppel (18. September 2008)

Allein OFP oder AmrA habe eine größere fläche.

UO, EQ1 u EQ2, DAoC  und WAR dürften alle in der Fläche gleich liegen, bzw gleich wirken, denn das ist was zählt.


----------



## Galbadia (18. September 2008)

WTF? Habt ihr nichts besseres zutun als um 23:30, gedanken zumachen wie Groß die Spielwelt von WoW ist?

( Ja jetzt kommt wieder, " Und du schreibst doch auch die hier...blabla...")


----------



## fereman (18. September 2008)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Hi Leute mir ist gerade mal so die frage durch den kopf geflogen: Wie groß (in km²) ist eigendlich die Spielwelt von wow also alles mit scherbenwelt und Wotlk?. und gibt es mommentahn eigendlich eine größere als die von WoW? ich würde mich über antworten freuen.
> 
> Wotlk is Comming
> 
> ...





ich sag nur 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP3ZC9ydtlE


----------



## sp4rkl3z (18. September 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> ich sag nur
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP3ZC9ydtlE




bah pfui... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fereman (18. September 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> bah pfui...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




muhahahahaha lecker wa?


----------



## fereman (18. September 2008)

[sry 4 doppelpost^^


----------



## antischock (18. September 2008)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Hi Leute mir ist gerade mal so die frage durch den kopf geflogen: Wie groß (in km²) ist eigendlich die Spielwelt von wow also alles mit scherbenwelt und Wotlk?. und gibt es mommentahn eigendlich eine größere als die von WoW? ich würde mich über antworten freuen.
> 
> Wotlk is Comming
> 
> ...



ich glaub die welt von daoc ist immernoch die größte^^ dort konnte man stundenlang von einem zum anderen ende laufen. die daoc-spieler waren auch immer alle mit büchern bewaffnet und autorun/follow-shortcuts waren pflichtprogramm *g*


----------



## Terratec (18. September 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> ich sag nur
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP3ZC9ydtlE


Uagh....jetzt ist mir schlecht :'(


----------



## Seek (18. September 2008)

dark and light umfasst eine welt von 15000 quadrat meilen. (meere und ozeane nicht eingerechnet) und ist so weit ich weis damit das flächenmäsig größte spiel ganz dicht gefolgt von DAOC.

aber ich kenn ja auch net alle spiele kann sein das es noch größere gibt ^^


----------



## Damatar (18. September 2008)

fereman schrieb:


> ich sag nur
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP3ZC9ydtlE


hmmm das läst mich sowas von kalt, ich bin eher beeindruckt das jemand  anscheinent so unhygenisch ein kann das er so eine ernorme masse von dem zeug ansammeln kann,  zudem bin ich eh grad krank und würd ich mir nicht die nase putzen, wurd ich das mit meiner nase topen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmykz (19. September 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Das ist noch eher weniger. Der Flug von Darnassus nach Gadgetzan dauert ca. 15min. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fliegt man mit 100% Geschwindigkeitsbonus.
> 
> 1. Annahme: Flug über Kalimdor = 15min
> 2. Annahme: Laufgeschwindigkeit = 20km/h -> Fluggeschwindigkeit = 40km/h --> Diagonale Strecke Kalimdors = 10km
> ...




Die Rechnung mag ja richtig sein, aber sry 20km/h Laufgeschwindigkeit ist selbst für ein Spiel unrealistisch


----------



## Saji (19. September 2008)

Rized schrieb:


> allen in allem würde ich die größe von kalimdor, eastern kingdoms und outlands auf die Größe des Landkreises Traunstein schätzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool... ich wohne, wenn man denn so will, in WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wer's nicht versteht: in dem Landkreis wohne ich, sogar in Traunstein direkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bocklex (19. September 2008)

Nookyn schrieb:


> lol... bist du gnom? im Vergleich Körpergröße eines Menschen zu Spielwelt würd ich bei der Scherbenwelt ca. das Saarland als Beispiel nehmen ^^




Warum nehmt ihr alle das Saarland oder SB als Vergleich? Das Saarland ist das schönste Bundesland der Welt !


----------



## Hipp (19. September 2008)

der erste post seit wochen in dem niemand: sufu geschrieben hat! ....
das is doch schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (19. September 2008)

Naja im Spiel selber würde ich sagen, ist die ganze Spielwelt nicht größer als eine tadt. Wenn man von Winterquell bis nach Tanaris läuft ( nicht rennt! ), von den geisterlanden bis zum Stranglethorn und dann vom nethersturm bis zum Schattenmondtal ( dazwischen einmal bis zum dunklen Portal ) läuft man vlt. einige Stunden.

In den Büchern wird die Spielwelt natürlich real groß dargestellt.

Ist allerdings nur geschätzt, habs noch nie ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2008)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Hi Leute mir ist gerade mal so die frage durch den kopf geflogen: Wie groß (in km²) ist eigendlich die Spielwelt von wow also alles mit scherbenwelt und Wotlk?. und gibt es mommentahn eigendlich eine größere als die von WoW? ich würde mich über antworten freuen.
> 
> Wotlk is Comming
> 
> ...




ja gibt ne größere wlet nennt sich Everquest 2


----------



## Fumacilla (19. September 2008)

schön so alte posts wieder anzukurbeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



niemad der meine theorie mal in die parxis umsetzten mag? ich glaube mit wotlk werd ich von oben nach unten ma durchlaufen um glei mit dem "erkunde" erfolg anzufangen =)


----------



## Murgul5 (19. September 2008)

also ich denke WoW ist 10 GB groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich würde die Kalimdor-Östliches Königreich größe (Für die Characktere) so Amerika-Europa einschätzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scherbenwelt so groß wie Bayern xD
und Nordend Russland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (19. September 2008)

hallo,

ich habe mir auch schon gedanken über die Grösse/Distanzen gemacht.
Als Beispiel vom Thandolübergang zu der Mauer ins Vorgebirge. Würde mal schätzen, das sind so an die 5 km. Gemessen an der Figurgrösse.

Im Buch "Der letzte Wächter" brauchten Medivh von Kara nach SW die ganze Nacht. Mit dem greif, wohlverstanden.

Im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen?? Hdro würde ich etwa ähnlich gross einschätzen. Eve-Online ist, wie schon gesagt wurde, riesig. 


mfg Grüni


----------



## Ruven (19. September 2008)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Im Buch "Der letzte Wächter" brauchten Medivh von Kara nach SW die ganze Nacht. Mit dem greif, wohlverstanden.
> mfg Grüni



Nimmt man das zur Grundlage behaupte ich einfach mal jungs unsere chars machen Usain Bolt auf 100m sowas von platt!!!
Denkt man so an restliche Fantasy Geschichten iss der Greif en ziemlich schnelles Viech!

Aber mal ernsthaft nach langem Suchen bin ich drauf gestoßen, die Spielewelt errechnet sich aus dem Referenzwert vom gespieltem Charakter zur Umwelt heisst soviel wie nur Blizzard hat die echte antwort, denn jeder weiss das gnome genausoschnell rennen wie trolle trotz des größenunterschiedes, also entweder jagen gnome mit 50sachen durch die welt oder tauren kommen über die 5 km/h nich raus!


----------



## smokeyyyy (19. September 2008)

Die Rechnung vom vorher stimmt allein schon deswegen nicht weil man mit dem Greif/Windreiter ähnlich schnell fliegt wie mit dem EpicFM, welches ja bekanntermaßen 280% schnell fliegt. 40% is arg niedrig geschätzt.


----------



## Gorcy (19. September 2008)

Nookyn schrieb:


> lol... bist du gnom? im Vergleich Körpergröße eines Menschen zu Spielwelt würd ich bei der Scherbenwelt ca. das Saarland als Beispiel nehmen ^^



Hey Moment mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich bin Saarländer, und n bissl größer ist unser Bundesland schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kalimdor + Scherbe könnte aber hinkommen.

bei der größten online Welt würd ich mal auf EVE Online tippen, als ich letztes mal von nem ziemlich Zentral gelegenen System zum äußersten rand wollte, war ich 4 Std unterwegs ... mit Warp Antrieb und Sprungtoren.... also km² technisch gesehen unschlagbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD



Bocklex schrieb:


> Warum nehmt ihr alle das Saarland oder SB als Vergleich? Das Saarland ist das schönste Bundesland der Welt !



ganz meine Meinung verehrter Kollege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atsam (19. September 2008)

Ich würd auch sagen, dass WoW nicht größer als eine mittelgroße Stadt ist, im Vergleich zur Chargröße.
 Ein Vergleich wäre HdRo, da ist die Spielwelt 50km² groß (steht hinten auf der Spielepackung).
Die Größe entsprciht gefühlt einem Kontininet in WoW. Also rechtnet mal mit nicht mehr als 159km².
Zum Vergleich: Berlin aht eine Fläche von fast 900km².
Also hört auf mit NRW und ähnlichem.


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

Naja die Spielwelt in WoW is ja auch kleiner als im Rest von Warcraft, in Wc3 läuft Thrall mit seiner Armee auch Tagelang durchs Brachland, was in WoW unvorstellbar ist.


----------



## hucky (17. November 2008)

In einem Blog hab ich gerade gelesen dass WoW eine Gesamtfläche von 100.000 qm haben soll. Das neue Addon von Lotro "Die Minen von Moria" hat eine Fläche von 7.000.000 qm.

Gruss
Hucky


----------



## Ascían (17. November 2008)

hucky schrieb:


> In einem Blog hab ich gerade gelesen dass WoW eine Gesamtfläche von 100.000 qm haben soll. Das neue Addon von Lotro "Die Minen von Moria" hat eine Fläche von 7.000.000 qm.
> 
> Gruss
> Hucky



Die Welt von HdRO ist ja auch jetzt schon ziemlich groß, obwohl man "nur" einen kleinen westlichen Zipfel von Mittelerde bislang bespielen kann, nämlich Eriador. Moria war nicht nur einen Stadt, sondern ein Reich unterm Gebirge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ernsthaft, wieso sollte man in WoW auch gigantische leere Ebenen erschaffen, wenn dann eh keiner drin rumläuft, weil a) keine Mobs, b) keine Erze etc., ich glaub bei DAoC wars, da hatte Mythic die Spielwelt ziemlich groß gestaltet, und man konnte sehr gut stundenlang keinen anderen Spieler treffen.


----------



## Jurok (17. November 2008)

Jepp soein Threat gabs schon einmal und hab dort auch immer mitgelesen. 

Es gab tatsächlich welche die dachten mit der Scherbenwelt wärs so groß wie Europa xD 

Naja ich tippte maximal auf die größe von BW. Aber naja war dann doch ziemlich falsch ^^ ist eher so wie ein mittelgroße Stadt. Glaube Stuttgart dürfte ganz gut hinkommen. Mit Wrath evt. noch etwas größer. Da war auch jmd. der das abgelaufen ist und mit einem Add On irgendwie gemessen hat, weiß ich aber nicht mehr so genau vllt findet ja jmd. den alten Threat nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuriel (17. November 2008)

Quantin schrieb:


> ich denke das einige Weltraumspiele bestimmt eine größere Fläche einnehmen als WoW ^^
> als Beispiel fällt mir das alte Freelancer ein, wenn man da einmal von einem Ende bis zum Anderen wollte konnte sich das mal ziemlich lange hinziehen ^^
> 
> wie es bei anderen MMOs aussieht weis ich leider nich
> ...






Kerandos schrieb:


> EvE Online: 5000 Sonnensysteme. Gut die Spielwelt ist vor allem sehr leer (Weltraum halt) aber die Ausmaße sind wirklich gewaltig.
> 
> Das schöne an der WoW Welt ist, das sie aus einem Guss ist das macht sie noch größer als sie ohnehin schon ist.
> 
> LG Kerandos




lol .. basic physics fail .. man kann keine fläche mit einem raum vergleichen ^^ made my day


----------



## bma (17. November 2008)

WoW ist größer als Belgien ..


----------



## Yirrin_das_Licht (17. November 2008)

World of Warcraft ist ein ziemlich kleines Spiel wenn man es mit einigen anderen vergleicht. Selbst ältere Spiele wie Everquest 1 können mit einer bedeutend grösseren Landmasse aufwarten. Immerhin sind sie dort glaube ich mitlerweile beim 14ten Add On und jedes hat neue Zonen mitgebracht. Aus der Neuzeit liegt ganz klar Vanguard mit vorne.

Trotzdem glaube ich das nur die wenigsten wirklich alles kennen bei WoW - für mich ist es immer wieder verwunderlich wenn Highlevel Gegenden nicht kennen oder irgendwo noch nicht waren oder reinkommen. Einfach mal nicht vom lila fieber anstecken lassen und mal paar Stunden auf Entdeckungstour gehen. Wann wird sich wundern was es alles gibt.....


----------



## saat4ever (17. November 2008)

könnte mir vorstellen das die GTA Titel vielleicht mithalten können. Wenn du da zu Fuß von einem Ende zum anderen läufst brauchst du auch sehr lange. Sind vielleicht nicht ganz so Groß wie alle Kontinente von WoW zusammen aber die Göße von der Scherbenwelt dürften sie übersteigen.


----------



## attake (17. November 2008)

also ich denke nicht das es auf die größe ankommt  ( und bitte keine anspielungen auf die mannesstärke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

die wow weld ist fieleicht nicht die größte spieleweld  aber ich denke die mit der größten "dichte" was qests und mobs und inhallte generell angeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und was nützt mir ne große weld wenn ich nur duch langweilige weite gebiete laufe ? ^^


----------



## Wüschel1 (17. November 2008)

X³ und Freelancer sind sehr viel größer als WoW.
btw: Freelancer ftw!!!!(habt ihr alle system gefunden? ich hab sie alle!^^)

und bei freelancer kann man wirklich von fläche reden!


----------



## Yirrin_das_Licht (17. November 2008)

Auch was die Inhalte angeht liegen andere Spiele noch vor WoW. Gerade die Queste und auch die Instanzen sind bei WoW doch extrem einfach gehalten. World of Warcraft kann mit Questdichte kaum mit anderen Titeln mithalten. 

Was WoW ausmacht sind die verschieden Dinge die man tun kann, das fehlt bei einigen anderen Spielen. Ich mag es auch das es in deutsch ist. Bei anderen Spielen wurden deutsche Server ausgeblutet (eq1 in memory Kael Drakkal) oder es wurden deutsche lokalisierungen versprochen die bis heute noch nicht da sind.


----------



## MadRedCap (17. November 2008)

Wüschel schrieb:


> und bei freelancer kann man wirklich von fläche reden!


Quatsch mit Soße. Freelancer wie auch die X-Serie sind Spiele, die im Raum spielen. Also mit km³ und so. WoW ist platt. Das ist ne Fläche. Birnen und Äpfel vergleichen ist unsinnig. In der Luft machste da in der Scherbenwelt nur von einem Fleck zum nächsten Fliegen. Wenn ich betrachte, was WoW an sinnvoll nutzbarem Boden hat, anders als in Weltraumsimulationen, dann hat WoW klar den Größeren. Aber vergleichsweise haben solche Spiele wie TES VI: Oblivion nur einen Bruchteil der Größe von WoW.


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht, wie einige Leute darauf kommen, daß die WOW-Welt so groß wie ein Bundesland oder sogar ein Kontinent wäre...

Ganz Azeroth ist nicht mal so groß wie ein "normaler" Landkreis in Deutschland... wenn man mit einem schnellen Reittier, daß so ziemlich das Galopp-Tempo einens echten Pferdes darstellt, von Beutebucht nach Silbermond reitet (nur Landweg durch Schwarzfels, etc.), braucht man vielleicht 30-45 Minuten.

Und laut Cartographer und ähnlichen Addons sind zwischen Kalimdor und Östlichen Königreichen im Schnitt ca. 25 km Abstand.

Halbwegs realistisch wäre die Spielwelt, wenn eine Zone (z.B. Tanaris) so groß wäre wie momentan ein Kontinent (Kalimdor)... und selbst das wäre noch nicht besonders groß.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Klotzi (17. November 2008)

Ich meine es wurde mal ein vergleich aufgestellt als Farcry 2 vorgestellt wurde, 
Farcry 2 50km² wurde genannt das solle wohl ziemlich groß sein aber das gegenargument war WoW mit über 1000km²


----------



## nioKs (17. November 2008)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> 1. Scheiss Gameplay
> 2. Schlechter Loot
> 3. wenn du epic trägst wirst du kommisch angeguckt
> 4. Für berufe muss man steuern zahlen
> 5. Levelcap is undefiniert



hmm jo und pvp gibts nur im hardcore mode xD


----------



## SrpskiMacak (17. November 2008)

wow ist doch ziemich zusammengequetscht, also wenn ich mal denke das man in einer q erfahrt das das scharlachrote kreuzug von östlichen, bis nordend 2 monate schifsreise brauchten. wen man logisch denkt is alles ziemluich verkürzt in wow man fängt ja zb in tundra an, da heisst es die anderen sind grad in inneren gegangen um dort neuen bases zu bauen, und wenn man da ankommt heisst es wir haben monate gebraucht, also fazit heisst es man spielt es alles viel schneller als es sein sollte :-) nix wow is so gross wie ein bundesland.


----------



## Mollari (17. November 2008)

Insgesamt mag die WoW Welt vielleicht nicht so riesig sein. Andererseits, welcher Mensch läuft konstant 20 km/h schnell? Oder welches Pferd bzw. welches Flugmount halten solche Geschwindigkeiten und brauchen keine Pausen? 

Aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet erscheint die WoW-Welt gleich um einiges größer. Noch dazu würde man als "echter Mensch" dort nicht einfach durch jedes Gelände pflügen und alles niedertrampeln was im Weg steht, geschweige denn würde man einen ganzen See wie Loch Modan durchschwimmen können oder mal schnell mintuenlang die Luft anhalten. Schwimmen finde ich aktuell in Nordend wieder interessant, bei den Temperaturen wäre ein Sprung ins Wasser zudem mehr als lebensgefährlich. 

Und selbst wenn ich den kleinen Badeausflug überleben würde, mit nassen Roben am Leib und den Nordend-Temperaturen hätte ich keine halbe Stunde später eine beidseitige Lungenentzündung und würde vermutlich daran zu Grunde gehen.

Allein die Schiffe zwischen den Kontinenten oder nach Nordend brauchen gerade mal eine Minute um ein ganzes Meer zu durchqueren. Ich Echtzeit würden wir wohl Wochen wenn nicht Monate brauchen.

Wenn man sich also diese Umstände betrachtet würde es in "echt" weitaus länger und schwieriger sein von einem Ende ans andere zu laufen, egal auf welchem Kontinent. 

Aber da es ein Spiel ist und die Spiellust unter derart realen Umständen wohl stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden würde gibt es halt erleichterte Bedingungen. Ich jedenfalls bin ganz froh drum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. November 2008)

Bihd schrieb:


> jo ich denk mal das die scherbe schon größer als deutschland ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...wenn ich das Lese...



Oliver123 schrieb:


> ich denke mal im vergleich ist die wow welt größe als deutschland aber auch nur im vergleich ... im orginal ist deutschland 900km lang und so um und bei 400 km bereit und die wow welt auf der map villcht 20 cm lang ^^



...in Verbindung damit, dann komme ich nicht umhin, die blöde Frage zu stellen: "Vor oder nach dem 2. Weltkrieg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Jiwari schrieb:


> Kann mich dem nur anschließen, wer einmal die gesamte Galaxie von Freelancer gesehn und erkundet hat wird wissen was ich meine:
> 4 Stunden für einen Rundflug ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



.../sign. Hoffe du hast das mit "Reisegeschwindigkeit" getestet, sonst fliegst du heute immernoch...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decosia (17. November 2008)

Arkanoss schrieb:


> Hi Leute mir ist gerade mal so die frage durch den kopf geflogen: Wie groß (in km²) ist eigendlich die Spielwelt von wow also alles mit scherbenwelt und Wotlk?. und gibt es mommentahn eigendlich eine größere als die von WoW? ich würde mich über antworten freuen.
> 
> Wotlk is Comming
> 
> ...



Also:

Ich durchquere Kalimdor zu Fuss von Ost nach West in 1 Stunde

Für die schmalste Stelle auf Fuerteventura brauche ich auch knapp ne Stunde (10 km)

Also ist Kalimdor 10 km breit :-)


----------



## schwarzer_kaffee (17. November 2008)

was ist denn mit the elder scrolls II: daggerfall?

ich zitiere aus wikipedia:


> Die riesige Fantasy-Welt, die ohne Pen&Paper-Hintergrund von Bethesda entwickelt wurde, bietet ein Areal, dessen Fläche doppelt so groß wie Großbritannien ist.


----------



## Kuschelorc (17. November 2008)

so groß wie Russland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

